# Friday 1-25 South Florida... anyone fishing?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOO HOO Looks like I have the place to myself...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll be down south again Feb. 15-18th to give Flamingo another run around. Camping on east cape beach if the weather cooperates.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

let's talk... I "should" have some time then!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Will do. I'm still finalizing details on the trip. I'll send you a pm once we get closer to the date.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cool.


----------

